# Sticky Apricot BBQ Sauce/Glaze



## teacup13 (Apr 12, 2009)

this turns out really thick. it is sweet with a slight taste of bbq sauce and very sticky.

1 cup apricot preserves
1/2 cup bbq sauce (try & use one that is neutral and not overpowering)
1/2 cup dried apricots, minced very small
1 tsp habanero hot sauce (use your favorite here or omit)

bring all ingredients to a slow boil, turn down and simmer until dried apricots are soft and rehydrated.

if you let this cool, it will turn to a jelly texture.

great on chicken


----------



## tn_bbq (Apr 12, 2009)

Never tried apricots, but i do like other fruit jelly glazes.  

Might have to try this one.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rivet (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe, it looked great on your chicken yesterday!


----------

